# Separation looming in the future



## Suckerpunched (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone have any good ground rules for a separation?

I suspect that my husband will move out this week. 

Do you have any advice about what my reaction should be? ....I'm torn between hanging on his leg as he tries to walk out, or screaming at the top of my lungs  ~ Ok, not really...just on the inside. 

Surely I'll have to keep it together better than that!

We do have kids....


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Honestly?

Don't be there. Take the kids and go somewhere else.

Feel what you feel ... and believe me, I know they aren't good feelings.

But ... nothing is going to be solved in that moment. Nothing changes AS he's moving out. Everything changes once he HAS.

For the both of you.

As the reality of life apart begins to settle in, you will without question at times feel relieved, even 'good'. And at others, well I'm sure you can imagine.


----------

